# Pic of friend's A6 2.7t



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

took this quick pic for a friend, car belongs to *lino* here on vortex/ fortitude
hope u like it


----------



## Eu PiLi (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Pic of friend's A6 2.7t (BORAVRSIK)*

SICKKKKKK!


----------



## SuPeRDeCo (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Pic of friend's A6 2.7t (BORAVRSIK)*

bumpin it ...location is hott Rui...Lino http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the wheels


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: Pic of friend's A6 2.7t (BORAVRSIK)*

stay classy san diego http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubMT (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Pic of friend's A6 2.7t (fahrfrumlosin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks real good Lino.


----------



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Pic of friend's A6 2.7t (vdubMT)*

Different angle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubMT (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Pic of friend's A6 2.7t (BORAVRSIK)*

Hey lino, what size tires are you running on them?


----------



## GAIO GTI (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Pic of friend's A6 2.7t (BORAVRSIK)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif VERY NICE


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

what size are they? tire size?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

wheels are not my thing.. but yeah. what suspension is he running?


----------



## LINO6543 (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

KW V1's... I might be selling wheels, and suspension 
New tires on wheels, and suspension doesn't even have 500 miles on them.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (Lino)*

what are you asking for the whole package as it sits wheels/tire/suspension?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Lino)*

How is the ride on the KW V1's? Not too harsh compared to stock?


----------



## LINO6543 (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_How is the ride on the KW V1's? Not too harsh compared to stock?

It's a very nice ride, better then stock in my opinion.


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Lino)*

Whats the name of those wheels or where can i look for them i like them and im lookin for wheels for my wagen o yeah nice ride


----------



## NotQuatt (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LINO6543 (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *No1HondaHateR* »_Whats the name of those wheels or where can i look for them i like them and im lookin for wheels for my wagen o yeah nice ride

A8 monoblocks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LINO6543 (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (NotQuatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NotQuatt* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanx


----------



## BMAN A6 (Aug 23, 2005)

What suspension are you running and how much drop is it?


----------



## LINO6543 (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (BMAN A6)*

KW v1 coil overs.


----------



## mk2 cabbriforjay (Jan 10, 2005)

if u sell the wheels how much would u be asking for them w/tires


----------



## mk2 cabbriforjay (Jan 10, 2005)

sick car !! what kind of wheels are they?


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Pic of friend's A6 2.7t (BORAVRSIK)*

Are you sure it's a 2.7T?
Last time I tried to fit 18" A8 wheels on a 2.7T, they did not fit because of the large HP2 brake calipers.
Then again I may be wrong, because the wheels I tried were another design (5-spoke hollows).


----------



## LINO6543 (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Pic of friend's A6 2.7t (Obelix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Obelix* »_Are you sure it's a 2.7T?
Last time I tried to fit 18" A8 wheels on a 2.7T, they did not fit because of the large HP2 brake calipers.
Then again I may be wrong, because the wheels I tried were another design (5-spoke hollows).

Yea i had to use spacers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## portugal123 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Pic of friend's A6 2.7t (BORAVRSIK)*

yo thats my uncles ride when hes diving its a better ride then stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## portugal123 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Pic of friend's A6 2.7t (Lino)*

and it is a 2.7t and it lookes hot on the pic and up close http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

